# Bar fatigue?



## caspa (Sep 15, 2010)

Well i was milling some planks today and after my first run i noticed that my bar had lost some paint. Im not sure if its from heat? or if i somehow bent the bar a little?

I have milled lots of timber with the same bar and this has never happened before. Can anyone comment on weather its from heat or the bar being bent?

Oil was not a problem as i kept on checking the chain was well oiled.

I would like to prevent this happing in future so would like to try find out how the heck i did it...


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

My guess is, it's bent. Try a good strait edge along it's length. And across it's width. If you're careful, you can bend it right back. Won't be perfect.


----------



## Mills4thrills (May 5, 2011)

Caspa, i know nothing about CSM's however I do have an MS390 with a 20" bar that is missing a lot of paint from cutting fire wood. I know that those bars are made of very hard steel and are a pain to drill holes in (added a debarker to the end of an old 20" bar) so I would think that you would have a hard time bending one.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey it is paint, It wears off. My 032 has a lot of paint wear on it from firewood and whatever use.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

paint just wore off? i have a craftsman and the paint if worn off the bar.


----------



## EHCRain (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like it just got hot and the paint chipped off, ive seen it happen a few times to mine when I run it hard.


----------

